# Yet another problem



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I swear if I wasn't so attached to the car, I'd be more than happy to drive it off a cliff. I just got done replacing the rotor/cap, spark plugs/wires, fuel filter, new injector, and fixed vacuum leak and it ran strong for about 2 days. Now I'm thinkin I have a bad o2 sensor. I have somewhat of a rough idle, but it stays consistent at ~800 rpm, there's no hesitation in acceleration, and the only other problem is that I have a small back fire when driving. I'll be in fifth gear and anytime I completely lay off the gas and go back to hit it again, I'll hear a small backfire, nothing huge. I'm not really too worried at this point b/c the car does seem to run strong, I just want to get it fixed to possibly avoid other issues.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

more than likely it's your 02 sensor. Can you tell if you're running rich? The egr system may have a role in this cause as well.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i also have some backfire issue......plus i do have acceleration hesitation..from about 1-4k RPM...but i think my problem is the MAF (mechanic told me its fucked) what can a messed up 02 Sensor cause?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> I just got done replacing the rotor/cap, spark lugs/wires, fuel filter, new injector, and fixed vacuum leak and it ran strong for about 2 days. Now I'm thinkin I have a bad o2 sensor. I have somewhat of a rough idle, but it stays consistent at ~800 rpm, there's no hesitation in acceleration, and the only other problem is that I have a small back fire when driving. I'll be in fifth gear and anytime I completely lay off the gas and go back to hit it again, I'll hear a small backfire, nothing huge.


The other fuel injectors may be dirty to cause the rough idle and possibly the backfire problem. Run some good injection cleaner, like Techron or Redline SL-1, through the system; Give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job. 

The O2 sensor is not monitored by the ECU during idle. However a bad O2 sensor can be causing the backfire problem.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

a clogged EGR valve may play a role in this as well, as previously mentioned.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> a clogged EGR valve may play a role in this as well, as previously mentioned.


sorry, but in lames terms? Also, a mechanic told me to disconnect my battery too b/c with all the stuff I've replaced, the ecu may not of picked it all up, mainly being the injector? The directions said to disconnect battery but I figured it was for safety issues, so I've got the battery disconnected now, I'll wait for about 20 minutes and see.

Zell...yes I do beleive I'm running rich, I get a strong smell of gasoline it seems like everytime I get out of my car...this is where I thought the o2 sensor came in, also, there really isn't a way to tell if I have a bad one or not is there? I was told I have to take it hooked up to a diagnostic, is there any ways around this?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

NOt really. better off just replacing it.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> NOt really. better off just replacing it.


How would you explain the rough idle? Engine is shaking bad again, just like it was with the bad injector, but there's not hesitation at all with the acceleration, I'm stuck...


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm about done with the p.o.s. replaced of what looked to be a bad o2 sensor..of course, didn't do a damn thing, so it's going to the shop tomorrow, I'm tired of dealing with it


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

This time it was a bad oring on an injector, causing it to run rich and backfire... :cheers:


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

taking the negative terminal off for 20mins will do shit all. He wants you to reset the ECU so it can learn all the new things you've added. 24hrs is the requirement or you can go to a dealership and they shouldn't charge you for reseting the ECU, unless they are cheap bastards!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

So I take it that the problem is fixed now? I would have never guessed it was the damn o-ring on the injector. Damn dry rot.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

so my previous suggestion worked for this problem? Glad to hear you have it all fixed.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Yea, I'm getting a little annoyed with my injectors lately, but it's not like they're cheap to replace, so I'll just keep running cleaner through em and hope for the best. The problem is finally fixed, just another question...where do you all get yoru orings for your injectors from? Neither Napa or Autozone were able to get them period...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Try your local nissan dealership. It'll cost more, but at least you'll know they have them.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Try your local nissan dealership. It'll cost more, but at least you'll know they have them.


And theyll last a good while too. hell they lasted this long, right?



> you can go to a dealership and they shouldn't charge you for reseting the ECU, unless they are cheap bastards!


You dont know the half of it, hehe.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> The problem is finally fixed, just another question...where do you all get yoru orings for your injectors from? Neither Napa or Autozone were able to get them period...


odd i ordered my DE o-rings through them, do you have an E. Or maybe they dont understand the part?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> odd i ordered my DE o-rings through them, do you have an E. Or maybe they dont understand the part?


Possibly, I have DE. My guess would be that they don't understand because I've notice an increase in ignorance for auto part store employees..not just necessarily AutoZone. Seems that they'll hire any 18-20 year old anymore


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Any autoparts supply should be able to pick up those O-Rings, but if you don't want to drive through the city looking around, the best option is to go directly to the source and have the Nissan Dealership take care of it for you.
Good to hear that's the only thing that was causing the backfire, it's a good idea to replace an O2 sensor every 100,000 KMs or so as well...


----------

